# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Dubai New Year Eve.

## NiteshMishra

Hello everyone,
This year 2016, planning to visit Dubai my first international trip.
heard a lot of stuff regarding the carnival (Dubai Shopping Festival) which takes place every year.
require your suggestions and experiences.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aayan

Dubai Shopping Festival will kick off in January every year, boosts new journey of entertainment and unique shopping experience for everyone. It  is is considered as the largest shopping and entertainment extravaganza celebrate in the Middle East. It is a paradise for visitors to explore  Guinness World Records, celebrity performances and plenty of amazing events during this event.
Emirates Airlines offers wide range of domestic and international flights from/to Dubai to all across the world destinations. Emirates is well known as world's best airline, serves best in-class comfort, excellent service, in-flight entertainment and special meals on board.

----------


## sankalppatil732

From famous fireworks displays to incredible, sumptuous feasts and live entertainment, there is no better place to celebrate  for New Year than Atlantis The Palm, Dubai. With our world-famous Under The Stars Gala Dinner, plus our Gold and Silver Restaurant Experiences to choose from, unforgettable is an understatement at Atlantis for New Year’s Eve.

----------


## davidsmith36

Dubai  is a heaven for guests to investigate Guinness World Records, superstar exhibitions and a lot of stunning occasions amid this occasion. 
Dubai Shopping Festival will commence in January consistently, helps new voyage of diversion and one of a kind shopping knowledge for everybody. It is considered as the biggest shopping and excitement party celebrate in the Middle East.
 It is a heaven for guests to investigate Guinness World Records, superstar exhibitions and a lot of stunning occasions amid this occasion.
From well known firecrackers presentations to extraordinary, lavish devours and live stimulation, there is no better place to celebrate for New Year than Atlantis The Palm, Dubai. With our reality well known Under The Stars Gala Dinner, in addition to our Gold and Silver Restaurant Experiences to browse, exceptional is putting it mildly at Atlantis for New Year's Eve.

----------

